# custom crate



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Maybe this will spur some ideas for people.. Got creative and decided to make myself a new crate for the new yak.. Its wood but will last a little while and serve as a template for the one im getting ready to have made out of aluminum tubing..


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

patent that mo fo!!! fill the whole back section to include some other storage items like a extra paddle. the total back erea is never utilized anyway.

ken c


----------



## GlockGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

That thing is awesome! Are those 2 bungies enough to keep it in place? A little bigger and you could put a stove in and practice "Catch, Fillet and Eat!"


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

that is sweet!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

GlockGuy said:


> That thing is awesome! Are those 2 bungies enough to keep it in place? A little bigger and you could put a stove in and practice "Catch, Fillet and Eat!"


yeah the two small bungees dont let it move anywhere cause the jutt outs built in the kayak prevent the crate from sliding front to back(notice i cut around the jutt outs to help lock it in place).. I plan to use plastic "strap and buckle" tie downs on each side instead, just havnt installed it yet.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Is that a Hobie yak? 

Nice crate!


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

that is an awsome crate. go patent that thing


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

How much will it weigh in aluminum?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

ruthless said:


> How much will it weigh in aluminum?


shouldnt weigh much at all cause it wll not require half as much construction as this wooden one... the rod holders will act as most of the support for the frame pieces of the crate(1/2" tubing).. all welded.. this wooden one weighs ~4lbs, 5 at the very most(plywood and white pine with 1/8" finish board on the bottom.. Here it is caulked and ready for paint..


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Having seen Marshall's work in person, it is a really sweet concept. I am anxious for him to finish it in Aluminum to see what the final product will be like. Anyway, awesome invention dude. Keep us updated on the metal work.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

*The crate & beyond*










Maybe a little over the top but somebody had to do it. Took my idea to a fine local boat fabricator. Got rid of the anchor line holder. Welded aluminum, 4 tubes for rods and net, one tube in back for light pole, PVC board for bottom. Inner steel vynl coated cable to hold in tackle bag and plano boxes. Secured down with strap buckles for easy removal. Again, the molded bump outs on the kayak prevent the crate from sliding. Not sure how much it weighs but it aint much.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Whoa, that's awesome. It makes my cooler crate look like a child's toy :redface: Do you feel like you have any problems reaching for stuff further back in the crate? I sometimes can't seem to reach stuff all the way in the back...


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Sure makes the yak look like a cadiyak


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

AtlantaKing said:


> Do you feel like you have any problems reaching for stuff further back in the crate? I sometimes can't seem to reach stuff all the way in the back...


 Nice lookin tube work.
I use my hookouts or long pliers to grab crap out of the back.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice work. i liked the anchor holder on the original. cost for fab.?


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> very nice work. i liked the anchor holder on the original. cost for fab.?


Looked dangerous to me.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Great job! Love seeing what guys
come up with for yaking.
I liked the cleat with anchor tube.
Cool man, keep up the good work!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Yak rigging at it's finest. Pretty work.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

kq6 said:


> the total back erea is never utilized anyway.
> 
> ken c


thats where the empties go


----------



## GlockGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

When using my kayak as a diving platform, my SCUBA tank and gear fills up that area. For fishing, if I use a cart to get my boat to the water, I bungee it in back there.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Thanks,
yeah the anchor line holder got to be a pain when using the anchor. It was a nice idea but just didnt work out to well. Thats why I like to trial and error things before final product.
I can reach the back of the crate just fine, beyond that is empty space on 95% of my outings.
Dont have a cost for fab yet.


----------

